# Enclosing washer and dryer? Bi-fold doors?



## garciapp (Sep 20, 2015)

We have a washer and dryer that are in a "hallway" between our mudroom and our kitchen. The "hallway" also contains a half bath on the opposite side of the washer and dryer. We want to enclose the W&D so they are not visible when guests come over. The doors to the "hallway" are both pocket doors that open opposite directions to each other.

The attached picture was stitched together to show how they fit right into the pocket, with a window behind them. I'd like to build some type of cabinet around them to leave the window visible, but with a top loading washer and side loading dryer, it would have to open to separate ways. Anyone think this is possible?

The other option is to frame it out as a closet with bi-fold doors. I assume this would not take much since it's essentially a closet without doors. We'd just lose the window visibility. With the trim and tight fit of W&D, would this fit?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

strictly my opinion, I would not worry too much about what guest might think.
You have a convienent location for the W & D with unimpeded access to something that gets used daily. Your guest are probably jealous as they are carrying baskets up and down the stairs. 

Right now you just have enough room to pull out either for maint., cleaning or replace.
Anything you build should not change that. You may want to shut off a valve quickly someday.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Add some open shelves and a colorful shower curtain on a rod as you have no room for trim, let alone framing.

Gary


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I would do nothing as I fully agree with Yodaman. You really don't have enough room for many options. 

The only thing I could see working would be a shower curtain rod and a custom made shower curtain that is solid on the bottom and makes use of cubical mesh at the top to allow the light through.

Cubical mesh is the big net type fabric that is used at the top of hospital room divider curtains.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would be concerned about closing off the crapper. what happens when someone is on the crapper, then someone comes in ?

you could put bifolds in front of the W/D. but the way things are spaced as is, it may look a little funny. have you found bifolds that fit the width almost exactly ? if so, i have an idea.


----------



## garciapp (Sep 20, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> i would be concerned about closing off the crapper. what happens when someone is on the crapper, then someone comes in ?
> 
> you could put bifolds in front of the W/D. but the way things are spaced as is, it may look a little funny. have you found bifolds that fit the width almost exactly ? if so, i have an idea.



No, I don't mean closing off the bathroom. The picture I took was from inside the bathroom. There is a door for the bathroom and two pocket doors that close off the hallway room. I have not even looked for biofolds that fit the width. Why, what is your idea?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

garciapp said:


> No, I don't mean closing off the bathroom. The picture I took was from inside the bathroom. There is a door for the bathroom and two pocket doors that close off the hallway room.


ok, gotcha. 






garciapp said:


> I have not even looked for biofolds that fit the width. Why, what is your idea?


ok, lets assume you can get doors that fit just right . and you know how bifolds mount. 

the bottom mounts are easy, they just go on the floor/wall.
the top. you could do some kind of header between the 2 walls. a basic 2x4 will hold the track. and then you make that area up there as fancy as you wanted from there.


----------



## garciapp (Sep 20, 2015)

> ok, lets assume you can get doors that fit just right . and you know how bifolds mount.
> 
> the bottom mounts are easy, they just go on the floor/wall.
> the top. you could do some kind of header between the 2 walls. a basic 2x4 will hold the track. and then you make that area up there as fancy as you wanted from there.


Exactly! That is what I was thinking all along. The trim pieces would essentially be the frame of the bi-fold doors. A 2x4 across the top would hold the track, along with some dry-wall from the track to the ceiling. As you said, the bottom mounts would go right into the floor. 

I should have started this thread by saying my wife wants this to happen, so one way or another doors are going up...I just wanted some input on how that was going to occur.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

My in-laws have their washer/dryer in a hallway leading to a bathroom. With bi-fold doors.

The doors get into the way...and end up staying open 90% of the time.

If it was me....I'd put a cabinet in above the window to somewhat balance out the opening.

Otherwise, what you have looks good.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Isn't it strange how long it takes to find out how un-reasonable a spouse can be. 

If that were in our house I'd tell the little lady to go find her a carpenter and get er done. And when she wants a new pair of those big monstrous units because the ones you have are outdated or no longer available it's still her problem so keep that carpenter's number. 

BTW, we just celebrated our 50th.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> My in-laws have their washer/dryer in a hallway leading to a bathroom. With bi-fold doors.
> 
> The doors get into the way...and end up staying open 90% of the time.
> 
> ...


DITTO, that window is of no value because the light from it glares into our eyes. The light at that work station needs to come from above only.

Replace it with a cabinet for laundry supplies where they should be.

But what do I know bout decorating.:biggrin2:


----------

